# 125 lb FLAT HEAD mount



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Did this for rudy's country store at lake travis .
The yellow cat is in the top 5 tx most deadly animals . they drown folks running trot lines .that is why you got to Cary a strait blade knife on you wile running trot lines .they lay there and when you get him up he explodes and a hook gets in you then he pulls you over.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice....!


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

lunkerbrad said:


> Did this for rudy's country store at lake travis .
> The yellow cat is in the top 5 tx most deadly animals . they drown folks running trot lines .that is why you got to Cary a strait blade knife on you wile running trot lines .they lay there and when you get him up he explodes and a hook gets in you then he pulls you over.


Nice looking cat. people have been killed this way?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Very cool mount!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

lunkerbrad said:


> that is why you got to Cary a strait blade knife on you wile running trot lines .they lay there and when you get him up he explodes and a hook gets in you then he pulls you over.


Sweet!! Man, I never thought of getting hooked and pulled over. Thats creepy!


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

Pretty mount. Think I could get you to do this one for me?


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice! Scary thought about being hung in trot line.


----------



## Rinker246 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is that the endangered spotted flathead ?


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

You can't teach 'em anything brad!They'ed argue with a newspaper!


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> Sweet!! Man, I never thought of getting hooked and pulled over. Thats creepy!


It happens 2 good friends of mine died while running their trotlines on Lake Lavon a few years ago.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

When I used to run trotlines, I used to always have a knife and some good needle nose pliers with me. Within reach!!!

You get hung with a 6/0 to 9/0 J-hook with #18 tarred twine hooked to a 4/0 swivel on a #96 tarred main line and you ain't going anywhere but over board. It would be impossible to get loose without the aid of a knife.

Side cutters are used to cut the barb off the hook once you get free so you can pull the hook out.

I'm strictly a jug fisher now, but still play it safe!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

one time in my youth like 19 i was camping on summerville and had bin running a trot line buy hand that i put out in front of are camp i wade out about chest deep and ran the line parallel with the shore i did very good that day and got a few doz cats to 6 lb . 
well about 2 am i wake up and had that gut feeling go run the trot line well get to the water put on my waders and get a stringer to put fish on .this was like Nov 26th and cold out . get out to my line and start off wading down the line in chest high cold water checking the hooks i get a few 4 to 6 lb channels and notice the line is going deeper and seems to be way out further than i set it i have like 25 hooks left to check and my waders just took on the cold water . i get on up to a spot and the line is like heavy and just stuck on the botum.now i got my flash light in my mouth a pin light and two hands on the line i give a big tug to pull the line off the bottom and holly ****sters man a big ars yellow was on and about 4ft in front of me i cheesed and did not let go of the line the fish came up and went ape blasting me with water and gone . dame it straighten out a 8/0 j hook i had rap the line around my hand and there was no give he was over 40 lb i think or bigger .but i will never do that again with out a straight blade knife and a buddy . hahaha


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is one bad boy there. Those big ops are notorious for lying on the bottom like a log untill you are right on top of them. It feels like the line is hung up on a log and when you go pulling to free it they EXPLODE. I ran a trotline baited with goldfish all of spring break once where White Rock Creek meets lake Livingston without losing a bait for a week. The last day of spring break I went to take up the line. but when I started on the shllaow end(4') it seemed hung up, When that 42 lb op came out it was like a panther on 2' of trotline cord. Had it been any bigger it would straited the hook or broke it off. My 4 year old daughter was with me, it scared her so bad after I got the fish in the boat I noticed that she was on top of the outboard! It was as far away as she could get.
SS


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Runnin trotlines and limb lines aint for the faint of heart. I have had a nice 6/0 buried in the back of my leg thanks to a big yellow , 60lbs got him in the boat but it hurt like a mutha with him thrashin on the line, always always carry a knife. We use a set up on our lines to where if we have a big fish on bottom we can cut the top hooks off( tie loop knots into your main lines and use a smaller line to thread through your hooks in a loop knot so chaning hooks is a breeze) and fight the fish with less chance of injury. As a rule never run lines by yourself, always have a knife with you on your person not just in the boat( notice a theme here always have a knife), always let someone know when you are going to run lines float plans are not just for offshore folks.

If anyone ever needs some advice or wants to meet up for some catfishin of this kind let me know.

P.S.

Sorry for the thread hijack but this is something close to me and I cant stress safety enough doing this. Awsome mount!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

back when i was a kid we had a boat on lake Travis and man there are cats in that lake that look like sharks . there was a burger joint on are marina . and they threw all the old left overs in the water one day they toss out a bunch of bread and fries and holly **** i was like 13 at the time and was fishing with a zebco 202 and perch hook . these cats came up that were 4 to 5 ft big blues and went crazy i grab a hamburger bun and smash the hole thing on a size 18 hook perch size hook and drop it in it gets off about 5 ft and bam i am bowd up the fish is smoking the 202 and pop gos the line . well i never have landed one of them but they are out there and big .did get a 18 lb blue at choke bass fishing . dam cat i thought i had a 14 lb bass . 
but we did get a 5 fish sack that went 43 lb in two hrs 1pm to 3pm . my buddy went back a month later and won 25 '000 bucks off that spot biggest stringer in bass champs ever . 
i eat sleep and *** fish .


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

had one run a s.s. 7/0 in my hand between thumb and first finger almost 30 years ago, no way to push it thru and i almost went over the side w/ him on a trotline in a deep lake.

take all the fish off a trotline first then re-bait. lesson learned


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man that's gotta hurt coastaloutfitters, and put the fear in you. I have some friends who only troline and they clip a heavy "playing line" on that will slide between the hook the fish is on and the next hook on the line and use it to play down really big cats untill they are a little calmed down then brig them to a sharp hand gaff.
But, like others have said, have a fixed blade sharp fillet knife very close by, AND some side cutter/neddle nose in your back pocket!
I had to go back to page one and look at that monster again, bet those boys fight that fish around campfire a few times.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Man that's gotta hurt coastaloutfitters, and put the fear in you. I have some friends who only troline and they clip a heavy "playing line" on that will slide between the hook the fish is on and the next hook on the line and use it to play down really big cats untill they are a little calmed down then brig them to a sharp hand gaff.
> But, like others have said, have a fixed blade sharp fillet knife very close by, AND some side cutter/neddle nose in your back pocket!
> I had to go back to page one and look at that monster again, bet those boys fight that fish around campfire a few times.


My uncle did the same thing. A long piece of heavy cord with a snap clip that could be removed and placed back on the main line after each staging.

Very effective in minimizing straightened hooks.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very interesting, nice mount


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Is this a skin mount or reproduction?
Did someone catch his fish or something made for display purposes.
I believe this would break the state record as well as the worlds record.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

repro and was caught by someone .. i did for decoration for rudy's Barby q
there are cats out there in are lakes that are bigger than that .


----------

